# Crème Brûlée for a group?



## Robin12265 (May 28, 2006)

Can you make Crème Brûlée in a single large pan for a large group?  I have a delicious recipe for Maple Crème Brûlée that I'd like to share at a pot luck on Tuesday.  (May 30th)  

If so, would I need to alter the cook time?  


Thank you for your help!
Robin


----------



## Haggis (May 28, 2006)

Yes, you would be able to cook it in one large pan. You will have to alter the cooking time as the heat from the oven will take longer to reach and cook the centre.


----------



## Robin12265 (May 28, 2006)

Any idea how much longer I'd need to bake it?  Or how would I tell when it's done?  (I've never made a brulee before)


----------



## Haggis (May 29, 2006)

Post the recipe for the creme brulee and we will go from there.

Regardless of the size of brulee you make you use the same test to see if it is done; cook it until the custard is set (not liquid-like at all), but still slightly wobbly around the centre. Remember, it will be going in the fridge after cooking and that will help firm it up.


----------



## ironchef (May 29, 2006)

The only other problem that I see besides all of the cooking time adjustments would be the presentation and service of the dish once everyone started digging in. After a couple of people have at it, the caramelized sugar will get mangled.


----------



## Haggis (May 29, 2006)

> After a couple of people have at it, the caramelized sugar will get mangled.



But really, would you let that stop you pushing the person in front of you out of the way to get at it?


----------



## ironchef (May 29, 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> But really, would you let that stop you pushing the person in front of you out of the way to get at it?


 
No, but as the person who made the dish, it can sometimes make you wince.


----------



## mish (May 29, 2006)

Robin, how big a crowd? Personally, I would not make it in a pan - presentation - & would you be using a blow torch on the pan? What kind of pan -- metal or glass?  Can you share the recipe and perhaps we can come up with some ideas.


----------



## Michelemarie (May 29, 2006)

Can't wait to see the recipe - I would love to try this - individual or one large pan.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 30, 2006)

To me, Crème Brûlée is a personal, single serving, individual portion thing - not something to just be scooped out of a big pan. Kind of like the difference between a cupcake vs a slice of a sheet cake.


----------



## Haggis (May 30, 2006)

I'm with Michael on this one, if I was serving it to guests I would only serve it in individual dishes.

But as a creme brulee eater, I would take it anyway it came :P.


----------



## Yakuta (May 30, 2006)

I have made egg custard in large trays and I am sure you can do the same with creme brulee.  It may not be the most perfect looking but can still work with a little ingenuity (in my humble opinion  ). 

Make it by quadrupling the recipe (I am a big winger when it comes to bumping up recipes and have never been disappointed with the results).  

To serve I would do the following (I have done this with custard with great results). 

Cut into medium squares or rectangles (think first about how much you would like the serving size to be prior to cutting it).  Now sprinkle sugar on it and torch it (do this after you cut but it's still in the tray).  Now slowly lift it with a flat spatula and add it to the plate.  Add some fresh raspberries on top of it and on the plate and garnish with mint or shaving of white chocolate or anything else you like. Any imperfections of cutting and moving can be covered by positioning the raspberries correctly. 

I make my custard this way.  I don't burn the sugar but instead make a glaze with orange juice, orange zest and sugar and drizzle that over the top of the custard peice and place some fresh mandarin oranges on it and serve.


----------



## Big Al (Jul 11, 2006)

How big the brulee is made, hmm, do you have a pan big enough to act as a water bath, brulees are best made with water caming 3/4 of the way up the side of the dish the brulee is baked in, you will have to lower the temp of the over significantly to ensure that the sides do not curdle, how do you unmould it??? will the size of the creme brulee be able to support itself???

I think these questions need to be answered before jumping into this idea, though it is a great idea, let us know if it works, would love to give it a go if it does though.

As a thought though, add more yolks to help stabailize the product.  Or, look into doing a pannacotta, set in a big mould with toffee sauce down the bottom would work as a good substitute.


----------

